# what plant is this??



## iFxWolf (Aug 1, 2011)

hey does anyone know what plant this is im having trouble finding out which type.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm not sure what the plant is but it looks a lot like one of those ones that is sold for aquariums but is not a true aquatic and will die after a while if kept under water. Some one else might know better what it is.


----------



## iFxWolf (Aug 1, 2011)

snail said:


> I'm not sure what the plant is but it looks a lot like one of those ones that is sold for aquariums but is not a true aquatic and will die after a while if kept under water. Some one else might know better what it is.


ok thanks.. yet another plant which doesnt seem to be looking heathy.. whats some good aquatic plants?? for tropical tanks?


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

iFxWolf said:


> ok thanks.. yet another plant which doesnt seem to be looking heathy.. whats some good aquatic plants?? for tropical tanks?


I was gonna say, whatever it is it probably isn't truly aquatic.

You can start off with some low-tech plants. Anacharis, Anubias, Java Ferns, Java Moss. Those do not have to be rooted. You can also go with some Cryptocorynes and some Contortion Vals, and if your tank is big enough, an Amazon Sword. I have my planted tank, right now with all those plants and they're growing amazingly.


----------



## iFxWolf (Aug 1, 2011)

cool those are the other 2 plants i have in my tank right now.. the wp,000095 seems to grow the best.. the only problem with our local pet shop they just sell us tropical plants.. but i dont think they are all tropical as i was sold a canadian pond weed :/ which died


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Tropical plants don't mean they are aquatic, just that they need lots of humidity to grow.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

susankat said:


> Tropical plants don't mean they are aquatic, just that they need lots of humidity to grow.


I think he means some aquatic plants don't do well in warm water.



iFxWolf said:


> i dont think they are all tropical as i was sold a canadian pond weed :/ which died


It could just be that you don't have enough light for some plants.


----------



## iFxWolf (Aug 1, 2011)

snail said:


> I think he means some aquatic plants don't do well in warm water.
> 
> 
> It could just be that you don't have enough light for some plants.


thats a good point.. im using a tropical stipe light.. which has so much UVB.. also just found a snail in my tank


----------

